# Laser-Maus und Holztisch...



## rheuma (16. Juni 2005)

Hi,

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Laser-Mäusen 800 dpi und Holzplatten? Meine jetzige Laser-Maus (keine 800 dpi) ruckelt manchmal auf dem faserigen Holzuntergrund, ein Mousepad will ich aber nicht. Auf Laser wollte ich aber eigentlich auch nicht verzichten.


----------



## jediknight1 (16. Juni 2005)

rheuma am 16.06.2005 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Laser-Mäusen 800 dpi und Holzplatten? Meine jetzige Laser-Maus (keine 800 dpi) ruckelt manchmal auf dem faserigen Holzuntergrund, ein Mousepad will ich aber nicht. Auf Laser wollte ich aber eigentlich auch nicht verzichten.




Die Firma Nova aus Frankreich hat die reflektierenden Mauspads. Diese sollen die Maus noch unterstützen. Hab leider nicht so ein Teil.


----------



## Schisshase (16. Juni 2005)

Laser? Ich kenne nur LED-Mäuse.
Mit meiner Logitech Dual Optical und einem Hellen gemasertemn Holztisch gibts null Probleme.
Die funktioniert sogar auf einfarbigem Untergrund.


----------



## HanFred (16. Juni 2005)

Schisshase am 16.06.2005 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Laser? Ich kenne nur LED-Mäuse.
> Mit meiner Logitech Dual Optical und einem Hellen gemasertemn Holztisch gibts null Probleme.
> Die funktioniert sogar auf einfarbigem Untergrund.


einfarbig ist auch besser, ganz schlecht sind hell/dunkel gemischte flächen, da kann sich der mauszeiger schon mal alleine in bewegung setzen.
auf einen schönen holztisch würde ich halt einfach ein transparentes pad draufmachen oder es zuerst mit einem stück folie probieren. wenn das nicht genügt, empfehle ich weisse oder sehr helle homogene flächen.

PS: lasermöuse gibt's in der tat. hab selber ne MX510, die ist noch "normal" optical, die MX1000 (und glaub auch deren nachfolger) funzen mit laser.


----------

